
Yahoo and AP Caught Manipulating User Comments - pauljonas
http://dissidentvoice.org/2010/06/yahoo-and-ap-caught-manipulating-user-comments/
======
hga
Paranoia will destroy yah.

Yahoo/AP also did this for weeks with whatever was the lead Gulf oil spill
article.

And accusing AP staff of complicity in Yahoo site weirdness is beyond the
pale.

